# Elgin Robin Details



## dougfisk (Oct 4, 2012)

Who can spot what is unusual about this Elgin Robin?  Fork crown, front fender braces, and light don't look like any other i have seen?  Has anyone seen these components on a Robin before?  Was a 2 speed ever factory installed? or is this an owner add?  Is this 2 speed vintage correct?  How common is that?  This is a potential acquisition so please critique.  The owner is curious as well about what he has got.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 5, 2012)

*a few more pics... now a few more*

...continued


----------



## spitfire (Oct 5, 2012)

I cant speak for the original question, but wow that is the coolest tank ever made!


----------



## slick (Oct 5, 2012)

ND 2 speed hub. That fork looks an awfull lot like my Shelby Speedline fork. I highly doubt it's a Elgin fork. I'm no expert but i'm just stating what i see.....Looks like a pretty good bike otherwise.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 5, 2012)

They don't look like Elgin forks to me either. That sure is a strange generator setup mounted on the front fork. Is that actually a permanent boss on the fork the generator is mounted to or am I seeing an optical illusion of something else?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fork does look Shelby, front fender not correct--can't tell about back due to LP. Guard and pedals don't look right. The front fender and light are not easy pieces to find. V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Oct 5, 2012)

The ND 2-speed was offered as a conversion kit as well as a factory option on some bikes. If the hub shell is a Model DD, then I'd guess it to be original--if it's just a model D, then I'd say conversion kit but it is most definitely a period correct offering.

Even with a few incorrect parts, this is still a great bike and.. it has the tank.. the most important part. I wouldn't let it slip away if it's a halfway reasonable price.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 5, 2012)

I know the owner of the bike and I've seen it in person, Its not all original, true, but it is quite a thing to behold.  He offered to me for a price that I thought was reasonable but I think my wife would have _strongly_ disagreed.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 5, 2012)

I guess it was foolish of me to speak up, I don't want to get in the middle of this transaction so please don't contact me for info.  You'll have to ask the person who started the thread if you want to get in on this deal.  I don't know what price he quoted him and the price he gave me was an of the cuff the price as a friend.  Sorry -Chris


----------



## jpromo (Oct 5, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I guess it was foolish of me to speak up, I don't want to get in the middle of this transaction so please don't contact me for info.  You'll have to ask the person who started the thread if you want to get in on this deal.  I don't know what price he quoted him and the price he gave me was an of the cuff the price as a friend.  Sorry -Chris




Ha, I saw that coming when you posted.. a little nudge nudge and a backdoor deal..


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 5, 2012)

5 more pics added to post #2 just now


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 14, 2012)

So, the suspense is killin' me - has this robin found a new nest?


----------



## bike (Oct 14, 2012)

*the light part*

is it aluminum?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 14, 2012)

bike said:


> is it aluminum?




Yes, catfish had a complete one for sale @ trexlertown, he might still have it.


----------

